# Mit Excel Alter berechnen ...



## Andy19 (9. November 2013)

Hallo,

 in Excel kann man ja mit =DATEDIF(Geburtstag;Heute;"Y") das Alter einer Person berechnen. Leider habe ich eine sehr lange Liste mit Geburtsdaten und keine Lust in jeder Zeile die Formel einzugeben. Gibt eine Möglichkeit, dass Excel die Formel für ein ganze Spalte berechnet bzw. die Formel für jede Zeile anpasst? 
 z.B. Spalte A=Geburtstag Spalte B=2. Datum und Spalte C=Alter der Person


----------



## Kreon (9. November 2013)

Die Formel lässt sich wie jede andere auch einfach in verschiedene Zellen innerhalb einer Spalte kopieren. Sehe hier kein Problem.
Woran hängt es genau?


----------



## Mothman (9. November 2013)

Einfach die Formel in die erste Zeile schrieben und dann einen Doppelklick auf die Zelle machen (auf die rechte untere Ecke der Zelle, in der die Formel steht!).


----------



## Andy19 (10. November 2013)

Sicher, die Formel lässt sich in jede Zeile kopieren, aber man muss danach trotzdem die Quellen bzw. Zeilenangabe in der Formel nach dem kopieren  ändern.

 Zeile 4   A4 10.09.2010     B4      09.04.1949        =DATEDIF(B$4;A$4;"Y")
 Zeile 5   A5 11.10.2010     B5      02.03.1952        =DATEDIF(B$4;A$4;"Y")
 Zeile 6  ........


----------



## Mothman (10. November 2013)

Andy19 schrieb:


> Sicher, die Formel lässt sich in jede Zeile kopieren, aber man muss danach trotzdem die Quellen bzw. Zeilenangabe in der Formel nach dem kopieren  ändern..


 Hast du es mal so probiert, wie ich es geschrieben habe?

EDIT:
Was du da hast sind absolute Zellbezüge. Lass mal das Dollar-Zeichen weg, dann hast du relative Zellbezüge.
Dann machst du es, wie ich es gesagt habe und hast dein gewünschtes Ergebnis in unter einer Minute.


----------



## Andy19 (10. November 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Hast du es mal so probiert, wie ich es geschrieben habe?
> 
> EDIT:
> Was du da hast sind absolute Zellbezüge. Lass mal das Dollar-Zeichen weg, dann hast du relative Zellbezüge.
> Dann machst du es, wie ich es gesagt habe und hast dein gewünschtes Ergebnis in unter einer Minute.



Vielen Dank, dass war die Lösung.


----------

